# Fitness test ideas



## Simplename (Aug 22, 2021)

My wife often asks me if I’m sure I don’t want to find a better wife. For years I assured her that I didn’t. But now I see that this was a Fitness Test I haven’t been passing which has, in part, lead her to lose interest in me.

I’m not super clever with come backs so I’m wondering if anyone here has a playful, clever, and better answer to this test.

thank you!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

If my wife asked that I’d ask her, “Why, what’s wrong with you?”


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Simplename said:


> My wife often asks me if I’m sure I don’t want to find a better wife. For years I assured her that I didn’t. But now I see that this was a Fitness Test I haven’t been passing which has, in part, lead her to lose interest in me.
> 
> I’m not super clever with come backs so I’m wondering if anyone here has a playful, clever, and better answer to this test.
> 
> thank you!


"Honey-bunny, I'm sorry I'm about to spray this WD-40 in your mouth, but it will help you with those squeeky, stupid noises you're making."


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Simplename said:


> My wife often asks me if I’m sure I don’t want to find a better wife. For years I assured her that I didn’t. But now I see that this was a Fitness Test I haven’t been passing which has, in part, lead her to lose interest in me.
> 
> I’m not super clever with come backs so I’m wondering if anyone here has a playful, clever, and better answer to this test.
> 
> thank you!


You are the poster who has the wife you have to do everything for. She doesn't work, doesn't drive, can't grocery shop on her own, doesn't cook, and isn't having sex with you. And now you think she's lost interest in you because you didn't answer a **** test well enough?

I think you need some professional help. 

If anyone in your marriage should be worried about not bringing enough to the partnership, it should be her. Big time.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

Since I have already read your other posts, this does not require a clever reply. It requires a very direct statement similar to "Since your asking you obviously know you are not participating in this relationship. If your not willing to up your game in all areas of our relationship, then yes I may start looking for a better wife."


----------

